# Michael Pietrus [Stock Falling?- Merged]



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

*Michael Pietrus*

I was in Paris last week and picked up a local paper. I was looking at some box scores of some local basketball games and I came across the names M. Pietrus and F. Pietrus. They play on the same team. One had 28 points on 12-18 shooting and the other had 5 points on 1-5 shooting. Unfortunately for Bulls fans, it was Frank who had 28 points and Michael who had 5. I know it was one game, but this is not a good sign. I think some Euro players are being overhyped.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

It is Florent not Frank, :laugh:


Also you have to remember that playing time over there is by seniority not necessarily talent level. Florent is older than Mickael.


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

He played 20 minutes that game. If he can't score more than 5 points in the French league, he is definitely not ready for the NBA and I don't want him. If his brother can play, whether its Frank or Francis, I'd take a look at him.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

You obviously know nothing about the French League. Does the name Tony Parker mean anything to you? He came from that league and now in 2nd season is starting PG on what will more than likely be the NBA champions Spurs. Pietrus is not a guy that takes a lot of shots. Here is a link to his stats. Has not taken more than 13-14 shots in any game this season. We are not possibly drafting him because he is a big time scorer. We dont need that.


http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=AZF


----------



## Bulls42 (Jul 22, 2002)

<strike>You are quite full of yourself.</strike> Tone it down. No need to post things like this, truebluefan, Toni Parker? This guy has never taken more than 13 shots in a game and you are comparing him to Toni Parker. You know enough about this guy to be hyping him for the last few weeks to be the seventh pick of the draft- as a ROLE PLAYER. Do you have some huge satellite dish that has access to all French league games and you have seen that he has the intangibles that we need in a 3, strong defense, team player, etc. as the 7th pick of the draft????? Don't take scouts descriptions as gospel.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

A request.
Could one of our French fluent posters or Pietrus advocates translate the following statistic abbreviations? Thank you very much. 

Format:
Abbreviation = (my guess)

Int = (steals?)
Co = (blocks?)
BP = (turnovers?)
PD = (assists?)
Fte = ?
Fp = (personal foul?)
Du = ?

They also give what looks to be a version of what Kneepad & others call PPI. The word they use is: Eval = (evaluation?)

Here is the formula for "Eval"

Eval = 
Pts(points?) + C(rebounds?) + Int(steals?) + Co(blocks?) +
PD(assists?) - BP(turnovers?) -
shoots et lancers(FG's missed?) -
francs manques(FT's missed?)

I'm still not sold on :frenchy: but am watching intently. It's nice to see his FT & 3PT% at levels bearing respect now. I wish they had been respectable before(Euro league) this latest stint in the French league.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Yeah great so here are the

last game stats.

27 Min(minutes?)
2/8 Tt(FGM/FGA?)
2/6 3Pt(3PTM/3PTA?)
3/4 LF(FTM/FTA?)
3 Fte(?)
3 Fp(personal foul?)
0 Rbo(Off.Reb?)
3 Rbt(Tot.Reb?)
3 Int(steals?)
3 Co(blocks?)
1 BP(turnovers?)
3 PD(assists?)
9 Pts(points?)
13 Eval(Evaluaton?)

If the guesses are correct it looks like a tough shooting night but a very nice performance otherwise.

Anybody?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Tony Parker has already gone on record as saying that Diaw will be a good player in the NBA and Petrius will be a star in the NBA. take it for what its worth


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Where and when did you read this about Tony Parker?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

He said it to Chad ford and it was reported on ESPN insider about a month ago.

oh yea.... for those that dont want petrius,., i challenge any of you to pull out stats of Dirk and Pau Gasol when they were still in Europe and then say with a strait face that Petrius shouldnt be a lottery pick because of his EURO stats.


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sicky Dimpkins</b>
> Abbreviation = (my guess)
> 
> Int = (steals?)
> ...


The signification of abreviations is:
Int = steals
Co = blocks
BP = turnovers
PD = assists
Fte = personal foul
Fp = "foul other team do on him" (provocate foul? I don't know if I can write that in english...)
Du = dunk

I know everything on French league. Florent Pietrus is older than Mike and he plays PF (he's only 6'7). He's too small to play in NBA I think but some Team will draft him during the 2nd road. But he's very powerfull and athletic.

Mike is 6'6 but plays SG. I think in France, today, Florent is better than his brother but he is too small for be a star in NBA. He can be a role player but not a star like Mike.

Boris Diaw is not a scorer, he can play SG/SF and maybe PG. And this year in France, sometimes, he played PF. He's a great defenser, he's very athletic but he don't have a killer instinct, he's too kind...

And chicago want another player who was in the french league this year: Preston Shumpert. He was best scorer of syracuse last year (before carmelo anthony) and play in my city: Besançon. He's a great scorer but he has problemes in defense...


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

Eval is positive thinks minus negative.

Evaluation= Points+Rebounds+Blocks+Assists-Turnovers-FG's and FT's missed


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

nico, your English is better than my French.


----------



## nico (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks...
Und ich spreche ein kleine bisschen Deutch aber es ist sehr schwer...


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2002)

*Für mich auch.*

I'm originally from Chicago.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

From the SunTimes:The Bulls have the No. 7 pick, and it appears Paxson will travel to France to scout Mickael Pietrus, who's described as the Euro Jordan. 

This will be Pax's first look at him live.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I think this is a smart move by Pax. Pietrus seems like a big unknow because he is not able to work out in the states. His stat's seem kind of weak but as others have posted the euro game is very different and sometimes the stats are difficult to use to determine how well someone is playing. If Pietrus really has an american game he could have some trouble using those skills in the euro game which is more half court. Also game stat's don't show defensive skills and intensity. It should be interesing. 

Miami and the clips pick before the bulls and i am wondering what they will do. I think if the bulls really want Lampe, and i am not sure they do, they will have to trade up to five because i get the feeling that he is moving into the 5 slot. I think Riley would be willing to trade down for the 7th and one or 2 second rounders. The bulls don't need those late picks they already have more players than minutes. I look forward to the reports from pax's trip.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nico</b>!
> 
> 
> The signification of abreviations is:
> ...


Shumpert was on our summer league team either last year or the year before. He never made the club, obviously.


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

*Pietrus- Stock Falling?*

I was just on nbadraft.net and noticed that Michael Pietrus has dropped considerably. He used to be projected in the top 10, possibly 7th to the Bulls, and is now projected at the 18th spot. Whats the deal here? Did he have a bad workout or something? On the flip side, Wayde seems to be rising.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Pietrus- Stock Falling?*



> Originally posted by <b>ChiTownBallerKG</b>!
> On the flip side, Wayde seems to be rising.


It seems to be.

Hey? It looks to me like Pietrus = Jason Richardson. But is that a good thing or a bad thing? JRich has struggled in some areas, especially his ball-handling. Of course I'd take JRich anyday, but Pietrus could be nothing more than a Corey Benjamin - you never know.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> From the SunTimes:The Bulls have the No. 7 pick, and it appears Paxson will travel to France to scout Mickael Pietrus, who's described as the Euro Jordan.
> 
> This will be Pax's first look at him live.


Huge move. This means Mike is really on their radar. Now hopefully Pax will be able to see if Pietrus has the same explosive abilities as Wade in a larger package.

I wonder when Pax will be traveling and what workouts he might miss in the states. There's not too much time before the draft and much to do for a new GM.

As one intrigued by Pietrus, I feel this will be time well spent.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Pietrus- Stock Falling?*



> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> It seems to be.
> ...


Except for reports that Pietrus plays tenacious D. Corey Benjamin would have stuck in the league, maybe even with a team, if he did that.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Pietrus- Stock Falling?*



> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Except for reports that Pietrus plays tenacious D. Corey Benjamin would have stuck in the league, maybe even with a team, if he did that.


Jason Richardson dosent play a lick of D to boot, Defense is Petrius' strength besides 'all-world' athletisicm.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I've seen about 10 or so clips now of Pietrus and I'm not at all impressed. If he is falling, there is a reason for it... rest assured.

I'm fully confident we'll get our guy at 7... we just don't know who our guy is yet. =)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> I've seen about 10 or so clips now of Pietrus and I'm not at all impressed. If he is falling, there is a reason for it... rest assured.
> 
> I'm fully confident we'll get our guy at 7... we just don't know who our guy is yet. =)


Curiously, where have you seen 10 clips? I've seen three, which I posted here. I'd like to see seven more!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Curiously, where have you seen 10 clips? I've seen three, which I posted here. I'd like to see seven more!


I'll have to re-find some of them. I've been to about twenty different Euro sites and discovered them. If my afternoon slows down, I'll look for them and post them.

Also, there was a draft preview show on one of the sports channels I get, I think it was a regional fox station (the Cleveland one) and they had a clip of him on there when they were mentioning the Top 10 possibilities. The had a similar clip of Pietrus taking an outlet pass and finishing down the center of the floor. Pretty standard stuff though.

Give me some time. =)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll have to re-find some of them. I've been to about twenty different Euro sites and discovered them. If my afternoon slows down, I'll look for them and post them.
> ...


Thanks, Retro. If I can put in a request, I'd love to see what his jumper looks like.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Retro must've gotten the video from the other board, someone posted it there. Let me check, i think i can find it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> Retro must've gotten the video from the other board, someone posted it there. Let me check, i think i can find it.


Johnny, I'm the one who posted the 3 clips each of Mickael and Boris from RealGM recently, FYI.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Mickael Petrius


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Johnny, I'm the one who posted the 3 clips each of Mickael and Boris from RealGM recently, FYI.


oh so thats you? so you already saw the link i just posted then


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> Mickael Petrius


but for those of you who havent seen them yet.. right-click them and "save target as", then it should download onto your pc. Its better this way because it is much faster and smoother then waiting for the entire video to stream and buffer (which will cause it to lock up and start every few seconds).


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

http://pau.basketzone.com/asp/mai_forums/mes_lst.asp?forid=15
http://pau.basketzone.com/asp/zon_home/hom_acc.asp

http://au.telebasket.com/aboutus.asp <--- Left hand margin "On Demand Audio Video" Be SURE to watch the highlight of Pau vs Moscow where Pietrus gets abused on the D end in a couple of the clips. I mean flat out shook or he is badly out of place. He gets shook on a weak first step and almost falls down.

http://www.pau-orthez.com/ - They had a clip here, can't find it now.
http://www.elan-bearnais.fr/
http://www.htv-basket.com/fr/cadre.htm - There is a video montage here (a recap from the HTV/Pau game)
http://dipictures.free.fr/sports/basket/msb_pau2003/HTML/index.htm - Pau pictures

http://www.hoopshype.com/draft/mickael_pietrus.htm
http://www.usbasket.com/USAplayer.asp?PlayerID=18296
http://www.msb.fr/medias_list.asp?a...=Mickaël Pietrus&prenom_joueur=&format=&date=
http://pau.basketzone.com/asp/zon_joueurs/jou_sai.asp?jouID=308
http://sports.voila.fr/fr/cmc/basket/200313/cmc_12043.html
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/mickaelpietrus.htm
http://www.basketpro.com/
http://www.basketfrance.com/
http://pub43.ezboard.com/


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Also, be sure to watch the Top 10 vids on that telebasket page. There are some MONSTER, and I do mean MONSTER blocks from Pietrus. It was the one thing I did find impressive.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> I think this is a smart move by Pax. Pietrus seems like a big unknow because he is not able to work out in the states. His stat's seem kind of weak but as others have posted the euro game is very different and sometimes the stats are difficult to use to determine how well someone is playing. If Pietrus really has an american game he could have some trouble using those skills in the euro game which is more half court. Also game stat's don't show defensive skills and intensity. It should be interesing.


Supposedly, according to RLucas' a poster on the other board , who has spoke with his college roommate who use to play for the Bulls, Pietrus also hasn't been getting that much PT becuase his coach doesn't want him to get drafted by the NBA and would like to get another season out of him.


Without State side workouts or without much hype, Draftnet won't pay too much attention to Pietrus....plus I've never seen him rated higher than 13 (to Seattle) on that site's mock


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> He said it to Chad ford and it was reported on ESPN insider about a month ago.
> 
> oh yea.... for those that dont want petrius,., i challenge any of you to pull out stats of Dirk and Pau Gasol when they were still in Europe and then say with a strait face that Petrius shouldnt be a lottery pick because of his EURO stats.


gasol was said to have been the best player in europe due to how he dominated in the playoffs so even though his #s were not great his game was there ....

to me it would seem that petrius is the same age as gasol(thus the same level in the pecking order) but not nearly the player


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.planisport.com - You can also pay (yeah, I know) to watch two different Pau games.

One is 80 min long and one is 90. Check it out. There is one more site I'm still missing that had a vid or two on it. I'll post when I find it.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> gasol was said to have been the best player in europe due to how he dominated in the playoffs so even though his #s were not great his game was there ....
> ...


well yes, gasol made a name for himself in the playoffs, Pau was an NBA-ready star. Petrius wont come in and go all out like gangbusters but he'l be an impact player if he's given starters minutes. He's more of a nene hilario project, but is more refined on the offensive end. We dont need Petrius to be our 4th or 5th superstar, he'l be our kirilenko or Eduardo Najera, only with more game.

Im not expecting Mickael to be as good as Pao Gasol, who is well on his way to superstardom of Tim Duncan proportions.. but I will say this though.. Mickael would fit like a glove in Chicago, and thats all we really need at this point.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

You better hope he works out well, and plays well when Paxson sees him...Dwyane Wade seems to be rising a bit, and that is all it would take, and I don't think, come draft day, that Lampe will be there if that is who some of you want.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump for DMD


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> well yes, gasol made a name for himself in the playoffs, Pau was an NBA-ready star. Petrius wont come in and go all out like gangbusters but he'l be an impact player if he's given starters minutes. He's more of a nene hilario project, but is more refined on the offensive end. We dont need Petrius to be our 4th or 5th superstar, he'l be our kirilenko or Eduardo Najera, only with more game.
> ...


well if all the bulls want is a role player from france they should trade down get a pick later draft diaw, you dont go after role players with the 7th pick, with the 7th pick a team should try to take a star not a player who is currently a role player in the french league whom we think will evolve into a role player in the nba 

its a waste of a pick , a pick is good for what it can bring you and for what it can bring others if they had it 

and this year barring a decision to draft a "role player "

it can bring 1 of the following group
Bosh 
kaman
ford 
lampe


the 1st 3 picks are considered locks so for who has the 7th pick its thought that its likely you'll get a star quality player to groom

any one of that group can be a star (although IMO less likely to be in Kaman's case but he's center so if he's good he has value for that alone) and any one of those players can bring in something in the form of a more nba ready player to play alongside rose than petrius ...besides a vet role player would actually be ideal anyway


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> well if all the bulls want is a role player from france they should trade down get a pick later draft diaw, you dont go after role players with the 7th pick, with the 7th pick a team should try to take a star not a player who is currently a role player in the french league whom we think will evolve into a role player in the nba
> ...


1.Bosh-we have no realistic shot at him, but id love to have him.
2.Ford- dont need him.
3.Kaman- dont need him, but we could get alot for him in a trade.
4.Lampe-7 foot small forwards never work unless their name is KG. Lampe will end up as a 4 in this league, but i wouldnt cry if we drafted him. 

-Petrius is not a roleplayer, but on the bulls he will be as long as Jamal, Tyson, Eddy and jay are on the team. Bosh will not be a superstar on the bulls either, neither will Lampe. I cant see Lampe or Bosh ever taking Tyson or Jamal's role on the team, ever. can you? Bosh and Lampe would always be roleplayers on the bulls, thats just how deep we are.

If we for some reason decide to trade away TYson or Jamal then Petrius would step up as out 3rd star. In the long run Petrius does have the potential to be a star in the league, think Michael FInley. In the short run? yes he'l be a roleplayer, much like Tyson is a roleplayer right now for us. 

Kirilenko is a roleplayer, but he's a lottery pick worthy roleplayer.
Then theres Najera who is a roleplayer but isnt worth much in a trade because he isnt a dynamic roleplayer like a Rodman or a Kirilanko. Petrius on the bulls would qualify as a dynamic roleplayer(IF you wanna call him a roleplayer), a gamechanging roleplayer. but you wont ever mistake him for shane battier who is a roleplayer that you wouldnt take in the lottery if the draft was held again.

The problem is that you are lumping all roleplayers into one category, which isnt fair. Pippen was the ultimate roleplayer but we all know how valueble he was. Bobby Jackson is only a roleplayer for the sake of winning a championship, if you've ever gotten a chance to see him play for an extended period of time you'l see that this guy could be a star in this league. If he had his own team to run. He did average 20ppg and 6apg as a starter earlier in the season. Same would be true with Petrius, he'd be a guy who could be a star, but plays a role on a deep team and plays it damn well.

-You brough up gasol's playoff preformance in your other post.. how about dirk? how about peja and Tony Parker? neither were superstars in Europe. There are guys in the NBA from Europe who were stars in Europe.. and there are guys in the NBA from Europe who werent but developed into stars in the NBA, you just have to be able to weed out the guys with and without the potential.

You cant base Petrius' game on his Euro stats. They are very misleading.

At this point Petrius' only weakness are his Euro stats apparently, which is a weak argument for not wanting the guy.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

right now pietrus is probably only slipping because others' stock is rising after strong workouts, while there isn't any new info and thus hype on mickaël. 




> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> how about peja?


I think peja actually was already a big star in europe. he might even have been euro mvp (maybe only mvp in his competition). I do agree with your general point though


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> 1.Bosh-we have no realistic shot at him, but id love to have him.
> ...


my point is you dont waste picks this high on one(a role player) no matter what your circumstances

the 4 players i mentioned were to illustrate the kind of player we could get and trade most teams consider at least 2 of the players future stars and some might think that for all four

if you mess up on drafting a star that player can become a role player because he has at least one skill(the skill that was supposed to make him a star) that gets him on a court (think fizer and scoring)

if you mess up on drafting a role player, he is a bust , plain and simple ,from all reports he is basically an athlete without a refined shot, dribbling or passing ability so at the moment despite what you say there is nothing on the offensive side on the ball that will get him on the court ahead of e-rob and hassell 

so he'll have to earn his time on the defensive end ....well thats how hassell does it and how robinson is beginng to do it ...the odds of a 21 year old euro playing better defense when he is widely regarded as a lesser defender than diaw (a teammate available much later) lacks logic to me

and if he cant play immediately to me he is a project and to develop a role player with the 7th pick is a crazy thing to me ...that is something you do with the 37th pick 

so until i see him i am going by on what i hear and read and based on what I hear and read i am against picking him and would rather take a chance on a star or trading the pick for a sure thing at plugging the holes on the bulls and probably would get a little more than a forward or big 2 guard to play alongside rose in the process


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> my point is you dont waste picks this high on one(a role player) no matter what your circumstances
> ...


Not all the reports I've read on Pietrus are as negative as the ones it seems you have read. Besides, I am much more confident knowing Pax is going to scout him personally before the draft.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

DMD, did you peep those clips? What are your impressions?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> DMD, did you peep those clips? What are your impressions?


Retro, you must be able to read French, because I couldn't find clips on most of the pages. The clip where he blocks the Moscow player was coming through very choppy, so I didn't really grasp anything from it.

I'd probably need some more specific guidance to locate the clips on the other sites. I was also interested in viewing the paid video, but I couldn't figure out how to view it. Is it just a video tape to buy, or can the entire game be viewed online?

Ah, my one language speaking Amerian azz is not ideal for such searching.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Are you on a dialup, because they were perfect for me. Also, you can right click on them and select 200% to enlarge them.

Note that there are also two Pau game recaps on the same page at the bottom of the list. He shoots a couple times in those and drives once. He also gets his panties shook in one of them.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Are you on a dialup, because they were perfect for me. Also, you can right click on them and select 200% to enlarge them.
> 
> Note that there are also two Pau game recaps on the same page at the bottom of the list. He shoots a couple times in those and drives once. He also gets his panties shook in one of them.


I'll try them later.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Not all the reports I've read on Pietrus are as negative as the ones it seems you have read. Besides, I am much more confident knowing Pax is going to scout him personally before the draft.


they all say the same thing ,they just spin it differently 

not a good shooter (some use the term improving shooter )

ok ball handler for a guard (some say he needs work)

great athlete (they all say that )

and good defender(they also all say that)

and nobody thinks he's ready to be a star on offense anytime soon that if he's ever going to be that he needs time 

he doesn't possess any awesome skills out side of that (like rebounding) 

so he'll have to do it on defense and he's a 21 year old euro i haven't seen a defensive star yet at that age from europe and no thinks he breaks new ground in that area in fact he's widely regarded as the 2nd best defender in this draft from that team (behind diaw) so my desire to aquire petrius is very limited based on what I have heard and read from a wide variety of sources on him

and its true Pax will scout him more before the draft and should see things that aren't on any draft reports in which case he'll be working n knowledge i dont have all i'm saying is based on the stuff that is out there about him he looks like a role player and if so he's a waste of a pick at 7


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I have not seen him play and know no more that anyone else but why is memphis so interested in trading up for him? That is what catches my eye. All the trades i hear basically involved memphis getting rid of Battier and replacing him with Pietrus. So they want our 7th pick to draft pietrus and give us Battier who they don't want. Menphis clearly thinks pietrus is better than battier so why would we take a player they don't want and give up Fizer who we do need.

I say if Pietrus is that good we should just draft him. As long as Paxson sees him play a agrees. And keep Fizer would knows our system. The more stability on the team the better they will play next year.

david


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

You are missing the point. Memphis is not trading Battier to get Pietrus because they think he is so much better. It is because he is a natural SG which Shane is not. West wants Miller at SF and a slashing SG to go along with him. Pietrus can give them that. It is just a matter of Pietrus being a better fit for Memphis. It has nothing to do with how good a player Battier is.


----------



## Andrew (May 24, 2003)

why dont we drafty dwane wade. He is athletic. He can pass, shoot, and rebound. Take him at 7 and maybe Florent in the 2nd rd.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Ok i will agree with you but don't we also need a SG. We have rose and robinson at sf (OK robinson will pull a muscle in the pre season) and marshall can play sf too. Battier plays SF thro he played some sg as well last year. Miller also plays terrible D (ok not as bad as rose). But it is the same idea. We need a big SG who can play D they need a big DG who can play D.

But this is in response to something else i saw you post that you are right on about. It seems we are constantly thinking about adding players to cover up rose's short comings on D and rebounding. In addition, i think the reason BC doesn't like the williams crawford backcourt is when combined with rose we have a really weak defensive team, which is true. It is just this, how much do we have to do to accommodate rose? I think we should use this pick to build a team around williams, crawford, chandler, and curry. In 3 years this will be the core of the team and rose will be 34 and on the way out. IMO battier is a 6th man at best and if he is not why is memphis giving him away. We should be thinking about adding a starter, who ever that is.

david


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Ok i will agree with you but don't we also need a SG. We have rose and robinson at sf (OK robinson will pull a muscle in the pre season) and marshall can play sf too. Battier plays SF thro he played some sg as well last year. Miller also plays terrible D (ok not as bad as rose). But it is the same idea. We need a big SG who can play D they need a big DG who can play D.
> 
> But this is in response to something else i saw you post that you are right on about. It seems we are constantly thinking about adding players to cover up rose's short comings on D and rebounding. In addition, i think the reason BC doesn't like the williams crawford backcourt is when combined with rose we have a really weak defensive team, which is true. It is just this, how much do we have to do to accommodate rose? I think we should use this pick to build a team around williams, crawford, chandler, and curry. In 3 years this will be the core of the team and rose will be 34 and on the way out. IMO battier is a 6th man at best and if he is not why is memphis giving him away. We should be thinking about adding a starter, who ever that is.
> ...


I agree with your take on Rose. The future of this is the four players you mentioned, for now. If one of the point guards get traded then its the three who are left. I think Jalens role will change this year. I think he will play more the way he did the last few games of last year. We don't need him to jack up shots anymore. Paxson will see to that. All last season, time and time agains, john would say, "Why did they stop going into Curry?" I think Curry will get allot more touches this year than last. The ball will go through him, similar to the Lakers.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Let me explain another way why Memphis is willing to trade Battier and we are willing to trade Pietrus for him.


Memphis:

Miller
Battier

or


Pietrus 
Miller



Chicago:

Pietrus
Rose

or

Rose
Battier


Pretty obvious in both cases which SG/SF duo is best for that particular team. Pietrus/Miller for Memphis and Rose/Battier for Chicago.


----------



## Andrew (May 24, 2003)

I watched the 3 clips and he is impressive. He has nice touch and good moves. id love to see them take him at 7.

But do you think this trade could happen

Jalen Rose
Jamal Crawford
Marcus Fizer


For 

Shawn Marion

Then they take Wade or Pietrus who ever they feel more comfortable with

Jay Williams
Wade/Pietrus
Shawn Marion
Tyson Chandler
Eddy Curry

Frightening Huh


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Truebullfan,

While i don't get to listen to the games i have also heard that paxson was always talking about pushing the ball down low. And it was not just with curry. It always seems in the 1st and 3rd quarter the ball goes down low to both eddie and tyson and then in the end of each half the balls just gets passed around the three point line followed by long jumper. This seemed to end the last couple of games of the season when john was named GM and curry started seeing some touches in the 4th quarter including his 32 point game the last game of the season. I also hope rose does this next year as well.

david


----------

